# 47 megapixel 1" sensor in Leitz 2 Leica Smartphone



## shadow (Nov 10, 2022)

Saw this today, wow. Largest CMOS sensor in a smartphone so far. Larger diameter lens? and 19mm. S

Sold only in Japan? Why is that? 

States modes to emulate famous Summicron lens, so I guess internal firmware/software used to modify image. Says partner with Sharp, Softbank distributing, $1500 range.






Leitz Phone 2 | Leica Camera US


Introducing the Leitz Phone 2 in Japan - The new smartphone combines uncompromising quality and outstanding optics.




leica-camera.com


----------

